# pigeon hit window-need help



## Kiera (Jul 9, 2009)

A pigeon hit the window of my hubby's work and then proceeded to enter the shop. He picked it up and put it outside. It was still there at the end of the day so he brought it home. We have had it now for 4 days. It does not appear to have any external injuries, and both wings appear fine. It is an adult but it can't seem to fly anymore. We are keeping it inside in a guinea pig cage. We put a perch in but he can't seem to hold on. When inside he just sits in a corner won't eat or drink. If I take him and put him outside on our deck he will walk around, eat and drink- so we have been doing that several times a day. Not quite sure what to do with him/her and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We have been feeding him a mix of pigeon seed but he also eats the spilled wild bird seed that is on the deck.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are you located in the event we know of a rehabber that can help out?
Best to not let the bird outside. He'd be an easy target for a predator.


----------



## Kiera (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm in edmonton, Alberta. The deck that I am letting him out on is a raised deck. We have an extra-large dog in the house that regularly goes out on the deck and yard (not at the same time as the pigeon )but that effectively means no cats in the yard. It seems to be the only place where he will eat or drink.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

A hawk wouldn't hesitate to scoop up the pigeon.

The area you are keeping the pigeon in within the house may be to dark for the bird to see food, have you tried supplying more light?

If that doesn't work would it be possible to let the bird be outside in an enclosure (predator proof)? Preferably in the shade to avoid death by heatstroke.

Thank you so much for helping the pigeon!


----------



## Kiera (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been keeping an eye on him when he's outside-the balcony isn't covered, but the top does have 2X4's across it in one foot spaced intervals - was intended to be covered at one point - would a predatory bird go to that much effort?
there's natural light in the room he's in and the cage isn't covered. But it's like he doesn't want to drink out of any container. Also is it normal for them to not be able to fly after a knock to the head - or is it likely that he was sick before and that's why he flew into the window? Does he need grit?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I had a Cooper's hawk grab a pigeon undergoing a "soft release" inches from my sliding glass door once (under the eaves of the house).

I wouldn't worry about grit, it isn't normal for a bird to stop flying after wacking into a window unless they broke something (wing, furcula, etc.). Your bird may be sick, just as you suggested. What do your pigeon's poops look like?


----------



## Kiera (Jul 9, 2009)

not good as I am reading on some of the other posts. Runny and green, with some white


----------



## Kiera (Jul 9, 2009)

so if he's sick - what should I do with/for him/her?


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

It may be hunger, but signs point to sickness (not flying). Maybe coccidosis?

Here's a link to Foy's.

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/6017.html


----------

